# Iron Heroes/Elements of Magic Character/Spell Sheet



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 2, 2005)

As part of the The       Iron Heroes/Elements of Magic Arcanist Fix Wiki, I have created some character sheets.  They include an Elements of Magic  spell sheet.

They are available in both .PDF and .XLS format.

MI


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 2, 2005)

Nifty. Man, I realize how far behind I am on updating the E.N. Pub website. We can't really host such a file as a web enhancement, but I would like to announce it on the ENPub page. I need to stop checking the boards at 1am.


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 2, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Nifty. Man, I realize how far behind I am on updating the E.N. Pub website. We can't really host such a file as a web enhancement, but I would like to announce it on the ENPub page. I need to stop checking the boards at 1am.




Well, thanks.  While I am at it, thanks for coming up with the system in the first place!  I am looking forward to working with this system more.

MI


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 3, 2005)

There are two minor problems with the character sheet - I will have them fixed on Tuesday.

MI


----------



## Verequus (Sep 4, 2005)

What are the problems exactly?


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 6, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> What are the problems exactly?




Front Page:

Light Encumbrance penalty should be "0"
The first box next to "Active" should be labelled "Class" rather than "Natural" 

Back Page:

"Magica" is listed twice, rather than "Magica" and "Mysticism".

Everything is fixed now,

MI


----------



## Verequus (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't access the PDF-file - maybe you have named the file wrong?


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 6, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I can't access the PDF-file - maybe you have named the file wrong?




Hmm.  I just checked it, and accessed it with two other computers.  It should be working.

MI


----------



## Verequus (Sep 7, 2005)

Strange, after I tested the .xls-variant I could finally access the .pdf-variant again.


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 12, 2005)

I just updated the character sheets, correcting a few minor errors.

MI


----------



## Verequus (Sep 13, 2005)

Arrg, I get only "Sorry, we don't have record of any such file." each time, I try to access the .PDF and .XLS versions! I don't understand that.


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 14, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Arrg, I get only "Sorry, we don't have record of any such file." each time, I try to access the .PDF and .XLS versions! I don't understand that.




Weird.  Well, here is the XLS version - the PDF is too big.

MI


----------

